# Floor drain to high



## 02stangguy (Jun 3, 2018)

A few weeks ago I started a bathroom remodel At a building . Denied the men’s and women’s bath and jacked up the floor to replace floor drain in both bathrooms and a clean out in the men’s. I’m not sure who
Made this call but all
I know is that I have to go back tomorrow to
Jack up these floor drains again cause the are apparently set to high. Here is a picture of the drain that I used. Also I was there with another guy who is much more experienced than me and had done a lot more of these than I have. The floor has tile on t and the tile guys are going to tile over it. We made sure that the outer lip was flush with the existing tile floor. The strainer is adjustable. Should it have been set differently? I’m not understanding how it could be to high


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

_Also I was there with another guy who is much more experienced than me and had done a lot more of these than I have._

I concur it is too high by 3/8" of an inch. I also wonder about that statement in italics.


----------



## 02stangguy (Jun 3, 2018)

Are you being serious about the 3/8?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Installed one yesterday. Tile guy sets that **** around here.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> _Also I was there with another guy who is much more experienced than me and had done a lot more of these than I have._
> 
> I concur it is too high by 3/8" of an inch. I also wonder about that statement in italics.



I think your wrong, looks about 1/2 inch too high..maybe your ruler needs calibration...:wink:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I think your wrong, looks about 1/2 inch too high..maybe your ruler needs calibration...:wink:


Lost in translation from metric to SAE, how about a compromise of 11.1mm? :glasses:


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

That's a county mile out here in the country!


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

I have installed many floor drains like that. We would get them close around a 1/4" to 3/8" low and then the finish floor guys would do the final. Did you guys use a level or laser while setting them.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

02stangguy said:


> . Should it have been set differently? I’m not understanding how it could be to high


Umm, it being too high and you having to bust it out should answer this question.

Understand that yall took something that has over an inch of adjustment and set it at a height that took all that adjustment away. Next time obviously set it lower than the floor and let the tile guy adjust the strainer.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

You're using the term floor drain, but to me that looks like what I call a split drain which is what I use for showers.

I wouldn't use that for a floor drain because typically the bottom portion of the drain is set flush with the rough floor and the tile guy builds up the floor as needed. If for some reason you've set the bottom portion below the floor, then there are going to be issues. Weep holes in the drain are going to accept cream from the concrete, and then your trap is jacked.

If you are indeed using it for a shower, it sounds like you set it properly. Maybe the tile guy has no idea how to build a shower receptor.


----------



## mass plumber (Oct 25, 2017)

The top part that's supposed to seal around a membrane/ drain screws into. Flop it around
then it will sit lower


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

02stangguy said:


> A few weeks ago I started a bathroom remodel At a building . Denied the men’s and women’s bath and jacked up the floor to replace floor drain in both bathrooms and a clean out in the men’s. I’m not sure who
> Made this call but all
> I know is that I have to go back tomorrow to
> Jack up these floor drains again cause the are apparently set to high. Here is a picture of the drain that I used. Also I was there with another guy who is much more experienced than me and had done a lot more of these than I have. The floor has tile on t and the tile guys are going to tile over it. We made sure that the outer lip was flush with the existing tile floor. The strainer is adjustable. Should it have been set differently? I’m not understanding how it could be to high



how about a picture of your install and what are you installing it for? maybe a few spelling and grammar lessons so whoever is reading your post can make heads or tails of what your trying to say..and my spelling sucks good thing for spell check...


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I just want to throw this out again, because I know it has been mentioned before and it feels like a serious red flag. 

You're working with a "more experienced guy" (Is this "guy" a plumber?) who I would assume is a licensed plumber, if he's the more experienced of you two, you install a floor drain in what sounds like a commercial bathroom and then after concrete they are going to send you (the less experienced) to fix the mistake? Why would the more experienced (plumber?) let the less experienced (apprentice?) make such a silly mistake in the first place? And if you couldn't figure it out the first time, what makes them think that you are going to be able to figure it out by yourself when you go back? <---(rhetorical question because you keep asking for advice here instead of the person who is supposed to be teaching you)

I get needing a job, but there's this whole teaching/learning thing that goes with the trade. If you aren't receiving the teaching that you should be, then I would suggest searching for someone who actually wants to teach you.

The flip side of that is the learning thing. If you don't know something, you have to ask a question. This in turn opens up a teaching moment. It isn't a stupid question if you've never done it before. It becomes stupid if you have to ask repeatedly how to do something. 

No offense intended in any of this but it just seems like a weird situation.

I didn't have to ask the internet for advice when I was an apprentice because I had a person with me to help figure out the major roadblocks.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Sounds like your piping may have floated when the concrete was poured.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

they make different drains that adjust at finish stage. same with clean outs.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

So whatever happened with yer floor drain?

:whistling2:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Alan said:


> So whatever happened with yer floor drain?
> 
> :whistling2:


As usual he avoids the questions that are being asked of him and why the "supposedly company" is not helping it's employees.

He will come back later asking another question.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

just a hack in plumbers clothing...


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

02stangguy said:


> A few weeks ago I started a bathroom remodel At a building . Denied the men’s and women’s bath and jacked up the floor to replace floor drain in both bathrooms and a clean out in the men’s. I’m not sure who
> Made this call but all
> I know is that I have to go back tomorrow to
> Jack up these floor drains again cause the are apparently set to high. Here is a picture of the drain that I used. Also I was there with another guy who is much more experienced than me and had done a lot more of these than I have. The floor has tile on t and the tile guys are going to tile over it. We made sure that the outer lip was flush with the existing tile floor. The strainer is adjustable. Should it have been set differently? I’m not understanding how it could be to high


This is where the putty trick comes in handy, or it the bread trick? I forgot which one it is but either would probably work.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> This is where the putty trick comes in handy, or it the bread trick? I forgot which one it is but either would probably work.


You can use the putty trick to make a bevel if its too high. To cure it hard like concrete just heat it up with a torch.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

the weep holes in this application caused the lawsuit. 

no one knew they were full of crete, and the tile guy didnt say anything cause he didnt want to redo his work.

When the toilet backed up the pregnant lady slipped and the unborn late term baby didnt survive the fall. 

4,500,000 awarded mostly in punative damages. 

This mistake is serious as a heart attack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> the weep holes in this application caused the lawsuit.
> 
> no one knew they were full of crete, and the tile guy didnt say anything cause he didnt want to redo his work.
> 
> ...


What am I missing to this story Johnnie?


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Tango said:


> What am I missing to this story Johnnie?




he installed the wrong drain. the drain he installed had weep holes, the concrete fills those holes if you dont flute it with gravel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

How about an update to the OP?

:whistling2:


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Tango said:


> Lost in translation from metric to SAE, how about a compromise of 11.1mm? :glasses:


Put a non impact socket in an impact, wahla.


----------

